# plug the holes in the pelican castaway?



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

Ijust bought a pelican castaway 116 at academy today and i have a question about the holes in the bottom. Do i need to plug the holes in the foot rest, under the seat and in the back storage?


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

no you don't have to you might waqnt to in colder weather but it is desgned that way so you dont get a pond at your feet.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase. I have the same yak. I love it! I plug my holes sometimes with foam scupper plugs.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats on the new yak and welcome!



Those holes are called "scuppers" and are designed to drain the cockpit of your yak if you suddenly take on a lot of water. In colder months, they can make things a little uncomfortable if you aren't wearing rainpants or waders. If you plug them, make sure it is with something you can pop loose quick if you get too much water aboard.



Alex


----------

